# MOSFET Driver



## music6000 (Feb 20, 2019)

Built this nearly 1 year ago.
A cool Solid State version!
I Like It !!!
Mods : Battery Clip & Stereo Input Jack.


----------



## sertanksalot (Feb 20, 2019)

Outstanding professional build quality. You should sell these on Reverb.  Well done.


----------



## mysticpotatohead (Jan 9, 2022)

How did you bias the mosfets?  Great build!


----------



## MattG (Jan 9, 2022)

Great looking build!

Do you happen to have a Tube Driver to compare against? Or how about the Cattle Driver (Bullalo TD-X)?

I've never even played the real Tube Driver. But the TD-X seems to have a lot of positive Internet love. Based on that I built the Cattle Driver a while ago. Just curious how all these compare.


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2022)

Looks fantastic inside and out!


----------



## music6000 (Jan 10, 2022)

I own all 4 B.K Butler Pedals 3 Knob, 4 Knob & 5 knob Blue and Black 5 knob, Buffalo FX TD-X.
They are all in the same Gain structure & Sound except the Blue 5 Knob.
I really like B.K Buttler Black 5 knobbies !!!, I have 2!
I modded the Blue & Black for Wallwart AC Power, Way less noise & Hiss!!!
They were 110v internal Transformer.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 10, 2022)

MattG said:


> Great looking build!
> 
> Do you happen to have a Tube Driver to compare against? Or how about the Cattle Driver (Bullalo TD-X)?
> 
> I've never even played the real Tube Driver. But the TD-X seems to have a lot of positive Internet love. Based on that I built the Cattle Driver a while ago. Just curious how all these compare.


See Post Above.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 11, 2022)

Another beautiful build!


----------

